# is this anything



## alcapone1130 (Aug 25, 2009)

found in local newer dump


----------



## alcapone1130 (Aug 25, 2009)

no markings


----------



## coboltmoon (Aug 25, 2009)

Does the seam stop before the lip?

 Normally I would of thought the bottle was less then 20 years old, but you said it was from a dump so you got my curiosity.  A photo of the base might help.


----------



## alcapone1130 (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks guys,the seem goese up the lip,im with lobeycat i figured walmart thanks just wanted to make sure,before i threw it out.it is a newer dump


----------



## alcapone1130 (Aug 25, 2009)

how can i pull this thread off to save me humility


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 25, 2009)

Just cuz it's new glass doesn't mean you gotta throw it out again. That's worth at least a buck at the flea market to someone.[]


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 25, 2009)

You can't, it's called paying your dues[]




 Jusat kidding you can edit the content, little button upper right 

 Forgot.... did you see the links in the other post?


----------



## alcapone1130 (Aug 25, 2009)

your wright,thats what i meant bye throwing it out,to the yard sale pile


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 25, 2009)

My friend gave me one just like it but mine is cobalt.  She was so pleased with herself and I just didn't have the heart to tell her its just a decorative piece of modern glass.  I have it in my garbage (I mean Garage) on a shelf.


----------



## alcapone1130 (Aug 25, 2009)

you guys are hilarious,i do think it would look good in the window thanks guys for all the input


----------



## alcapone1130 (Aug 25, 2009)

hey 6 pack,yeah those are great spots,thank you,as to the meds man im sorry there all traded out,sorry about that.i made a deal last night with a couple people but i know the area now your looking for and will definately keep an eye out for you


----------

